
Google Trends for VR products seem to decline - whsheet
https://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=psvr,playstation%20vr,oculus,htc%20vive
======
whsheet
Also interesting: Enter a product from another consumer electronics category
such as 'iphone' and you see how VR and other categories relate to each other
in terms of search volume.

